# Tough kidding Do I give her antibiotic now?



## xolindy01ox (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm just so excited to say that my doe finally kidded, after one of the hardest labors and breaches. My poor Aggy girl decided that she wanted to push her little doeling out head first with no feet present , so we had to pull her so she came out head then neck and then shoulders and boy was that a job to get the little thing out. But thanks to the greatest hubby ever he was able to pull her out. But because it was a rush to get the baby out we didn't have any time to prepare and wash up so now I'm worried about infection, so I now need everybody's expert advice. Should I be giving my doe any antibiotic? All I have is LA-200 on hand is that ok? and if it is how much should i be giving her? Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.

Has she dropped her afterbirth?

I would use PenG for that, can you get some? LA200 stings really bad.
If you went in with dirty hands then yes, an antibiotic will be wise.

Give her probiotics and fortified vit B complex shot.

If she is swollen in the vulva area, put hemorrhoid cream on her there.

For pain/swelling Banamine can be used if you have any.

Birthing: When no legs are present, you need to gently push the kid back in, just enough to where you can grab the legs and bring them into natural birthing position.
Of course, the Doe will try to push against you doing so, but wait until she stops, then proceed and rearrange the legs, be gentle.
Always try to pull when the Doe pushed. So you know next time, just pulling a kid the way may cause issues. Glad all came out OK :-D


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew great job! Darling baby!
I agree, Penicilin is a better antibiotic for her.


----------



## xolindy01ox (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys for the great info. Both momma and baby are doing great. Toth Boer goats she dropped her after birth an hour after she had her doeling. My doe has been started on penicillin, keep your fingers crossed that she doesn't really need it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she dropped her afterbirth and her and baby are doing well. 

She should be OK, since you put her on Pen, do 5 to 7 days and all should be good to go.


----------

